# Anyone use showbox ?



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

If you do you use it you will have noticed it no longer works and wondered if anyone has found any alternatives, iv tried playbox hd and cinema box but they dont work


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Still works fine for me?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Try "TeaTV"

Very good


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Strange, i had to download it again onto a new tablet and wouldnt work, quite abit online saying it doesnt work anymore and ok thanks will give that a try


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Demetri said:


> Try "TeaTV"
> 
> Very good


Just downloaded teatv, how do you just stream a film? i dont want to download and it looks asthough you have to download, thanks


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I use 'Cinema' since the demise of terrarium


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Cannot see this thread surviving the night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lsmcdti said:


> Just downloaded teatv, how do you just stream a film? i dont want to download and it looks asthough you have to download, thanks


You don't have to download , you can just watch it, just press the play button


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

popcorn time


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Ye i got it lol looked like a download at first thanks


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

Terranium is back up and running....you need to subsribe to this guys channel tho to get the pin code


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I gave up on downloading shows, I now use a MAGbox to stream all my tv, sly, b.t, ppv, 3pms, box office, boxsets, etc


----------



## jerseyman (Aug 18, 2006)

A friends Showbox has also stopped, a bit of research and he has moved on to CiberFlix, needs Android 5 or later. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Showbox has been reported as gone got good. 

I’m using a TeaTV as an alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It’s back up from today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

LeeH said:


> It's back up from today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Made my day!

S


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above just updated the app and its back........ 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks i wouldn't of bothered checking again


----------

